# Want to rent one bedroom at Vino Bello for two or three nights April 22nd



## cgeidl (Mar 26, 2018)

Either the 22nd thru the 24th or the 23rd and 24th. Need one bedroom .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

The fees are very high for Vino Bello.


----------



## kpeiper (Mar 29, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The fees are very high for Vino Bello.



But now we are in the discount window for SVC Signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't have SVC Signature.  I am resale.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 9, 2018)

Bump. We are still looking


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 18, 2018)

Bump. Still looking


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 18, 2018)

[DELETED:  Cindy - your offer is higher than the forum maximum of $100 per night.  I have already warned you about this twice, and now I am going to refer it to Admin for review. DeniseM]


----------



## chapjim (Apr 18, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> REDACTED



It won't last as long as you think.  You are almost twice the forum limit.


----------

